
Most Powerful GPU Ever Is Out Now - Paulos
http://polygonsandgadgets.com/powerful-gpu-ever-now-costs-3000
======
Connarhea
With the 5120 CUDA cores is this going to be the go to card for mining
cryptocurrncies? I wonder how much it would increase performance and in turn
how long it would take to recoup such a hefty pricetag.

Thanks for the link.

------
meh2frdf
Silly title!

------
Charizma
Good update! Suppose Tesla will use this one.

